# I'll have a coke with my IPA thanks



## madpierre06 (6/2/15)

Saw one of this range the other day, simply the fact that Amatil was involved made me reticent to even consider buying one. I wouldn't consider myself a snob....but evidence may prove otherwise, maybe it's just the cynic in me emerging.

http://www.beerandbrewer.com/australian-beer-company-announces-new-craft-beers/


----------



## Mr B (6/2/15)

Hmmm, named in memory of and celebrating 900 barrels of beer being shipwrecked on Australia after surviving the perilous voyage from England?

Don't know if that is a good start........


h34r:


----------



## indica86 (6/2/15)

So that's where all Yob's hops are going?


----------



## danbeer (7/2/15)

Can't speak for the rest of the range, but I have tried the IPA - It's surprisingly drinkable.

Not a big hop monster like a SN Torpedo, but pretty well ballanced. Probably more along the lines of a James Squire IPA.


----------



## OneEye (8/2/15)

I haven't tried the IPA either but if it's comparable to the JS IPA then something's missed the mark. The JS iteration is an English IPA, more about the malt (and also being phased out of production) whereas this beer from Amatil is described as being an American style, lots of citrus hop aroma and flavour.


----------



## danbeer (8/2/15)

Havn't had JS IPA for several years, so wasn't a back to back comparison.

I see it as being in the same sales space as the JS IPA - ie:a non-threatening gateway or session beer.

Is it in the stores yet?


----------



## madpierre06 (8/2/15)

Saw it in a liquor barn t'other day, not the big chain fella either.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/2/15)

I hope the beer is better than the Yellowtail wines.


----------



## stm (24/2/15)

OneEye said:


> I haven't tried the IPA either but if it's comparable to the JS IPA then something's missed the mark. The JS iteration is an English IPA, more about the malt (and also being phased out of production) whereas this beer from Amatil is described as being an American style, lots of citrus hop aroma and flavour.


The "Yenda IPA" is the American-style IPA, whereas the special edition "Stirling Castle IPA" is an English IPA, so they might be closer to the mark than we assume. Could be worth a try (the Stirling Castle).


----------



## dicko (18/9/15)

Grabbed a six pack of this Yenda IPA today and just cracked one.......

Pretty ordinary IMO. Very little aroma evident.

I let it warm up in the glass and it did improve with the malt becoming more noticeable and thus improving the balance.
When it was fridge temp it tasted like dirt with a metallic hint.

I will drink the other 5 beers but I dont think I would buy it again


----------



## TheWiggman (18/9/15)

I tried some a while back. Unfiltered lager, golden ale and pale ale by memory. Nothing remarkable. Not bad, but yeah... bland. Nothing really going on. My step father loved them (he likes all beer) and offered to leave them but I said take them with him.


----------



## Vini2ton (18/9/15)

I always reckon it's funny how if there is a dollar in any trend of be it food wine beer fashion, idiots line up to be in on the "New Thing". The winies have seen some bucks to be made, so away they go with their mediocrity. God give me strength." Get back to ya winery and do some work".


----------

